# Сглаженный лордоз или ошибка диагноза



## Механик 117 (8 Фев 2017)

Добрый день форумчане.Хотел услышать мнение опытных.У меня, как и у многих здесь на форуме,есть в диагнозе строка сглаженный лордоз.Диагноз поставили судя по снимку томографии,но ведь я лежал на сепциальной кушетке,на которой спина расслаблена и поясница плотно прилегает к ней.Собственно и позвоночник принимает ровное прямое положение.Стоя у стены,пятки таз лопатки и затылок прилегают плотно,а кулак свободно проходит между поясницей и стеной.Может ли невролог точно на приеме определить сглаженный лордоз ?Может ли сглаженный лордоз проявлятся болями в пояснице или это проявление остеохандроза?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2017)

Просто есть норма лордоз и в положении лёжа на спине на твёрдом.
У Вас есть отличие от этой нормы.
Это не причина.
Это показатель не нормы, а значит указывает на наличие проблемы.
А вот какая проблема - это решает врач на осмотре.
А зачем МРТ делали?


----------



## Механик 117 (9 Фев 2017)

Все понятно,спасибо.Делал КТ из за болей в спине есть грыжи ,с лечением разобрался ,улучшения есть.


----------



## Механик 117 (3 Мар 2017)

Доброе утро уважаемые доктора и пользователи.Скажите пожалуйста,может ли компьютерная томография показать 1- смещение позвонков,нестабильность.2- секвестр.Имею грыжи l4l5-6.4мм,l5s1-6.8мм.На мрт направление не дали,(до пола достаешь,острый период прошел,свободен),за свои деньги пока не могу сделать,нужно кормить еще троих детей.Поэтому и обращаюсь к вам.Рентген смещения не показал,но это был без прогиба.А решил написать ,так как боли не одинаковые,если отдает в ногу -спине легче,ноги не болят-спина ноет.Корсет одеваю болит поясница,может потому что позвонки не наместе?Лежать на спине некомфортно.Вот такие пироги.Заранее спасибо если кто откликнется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2017)

Смещение, если есть, покажет, но при наличии снимков рентгеновских, не очень надо.
Нестабильность не покажет. Прогиб и сгиб нужен.
Секвестр, покажет.
А корсет куда одеваете, ширина какая?


----------



## Механик 117 (3 Мар 2017)

Корсет такой,на фото не я.Размер 96'5-109.2.фирма opтo.ширина гдето 25 см.Одеваю на талию,бывает удачно,бывает будто затекает,немеет все.Когда чаще одевал привыкал что ли и не ныло ничего.Но долго говорят носить нельзя,так вот и не знаю чтоб не навредить.

Значит секвестра нет.Федор Петрович не могли бы вы поделиться упражнениями с гантелями и штангой,которые бы не навредили.А то вес никак не сбросить да и нагрузок организм просит,на работу хожу мало и по минимуму нагружаюсь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2017)

Корсет надо одевать не на талию, а ниже. Больной позвонок посередине.
Тренировочный уровень упражнений не дашь по инету.
Но например поднимайте штангу лёжа на спине. Спине хорошо плечи полетят.
Задачи неправильно ставите.


----------



## Механик 117 (4 Мар 2017)

Почему плечи полетят,я не дрыщь,крепкий мужик.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Мар 2017)

А почему спина болит у здорового мужика?
Тут вопрос не чем заниматься, а как.


----------



## Механик 117 (5 Мар 2017)

Это понятно доктор.Буду выкарабкываться пока так.
С корсетом разобрался.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Мар 2017)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> С корсетом разобрался.


И сразу лучше наверняка.
Поскольку корсет одеты выше поражённого места увеличивает весне подвижность-боль.
 По лфк.
Постепенно наращивайте нагрузку.
Для начала сделайте лечебное лфк, если легко выполняете, то переходите к восстановительным, и если из легко выполняете, то можно утяжелители на руки  и ноги и уже получим тренировочный уровень!
В спортзале, поставте задачу - минимальная подвижность в пораженном месте.


----------



## Механик 117 (5 Мар 2017)

Восстановительное лфк я делаю нормально,но к тренировочным видать рано.Корсет теперь одеваю и не болит.В машине с полотенца валик сделал,не представляю как без него раньше ездил.Утежелители какие должны быть?Еще хотел спросить,много раз пришлесь ходить на пятый этаж ,стало колоть в левой пяте,ходить на ней могу,просто покалывает,это грыжа дальше лезет и обычное течение заболевания?Спасибо доктор что уделяете свое время больным.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

В левой пятке, скорее ахиллит.
Утяжелители, любые, главное с постепенным нарастанием веса.


----------



## Механик 117 (6 Мар 2017)

Доктор еще один вопроос,после работы спина не болит а скорее ноет,буд то мышцы сократились и не могут расслабится.Поможет ли мидокалм?Мне этот препарат никогда не назначали,хотя на форуме каждому прописывали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

Лекарства по инету не назначают.
Мидкалм надо пить курсом. а болит после каждого рабочего дня. 
Если просто ноет, то лучше на работе в корсете и после на аппликаторе полежать и разогревающей мазью помазать.


----------



## Механик 117 (6 Мар 2017)

Ясненько,все подробно,спасибо.Попробую аппликатор ляпко.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Мар 2017)

Лучше Колючий врачеватель


----------



## Механик 117 (6 Мар 2017)

Хорошо.


----------



## Roman_valerich (14 Июн 2017)

Здравствуйте! Вы когда КТ делали, у вас грыжу показало? Или ее только на мрт видно?


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Июн 2017)

@Механик 117, Можно не только ЛФК делать, но еще и самомассаж тела руками и мячиком.


----------



## Механик 117 (14 Июн 2017)

Мрт не делал, на кт показало две грыжи и 2 протрузии в пояснице. На данный момент спустя месяцев 9 конкретное улучшение, работаю, делаю ремонт, стараюсь меньше сидеть и лежать. С каждым днем все лучше и лучше становиться, но медленно. Если сильно устану и заноет спина, пью нимесулид таблетку одну или две. Как то так.


----------



## Roman_valerich (14 Июн 2017)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> Мрт не делал, на кт показало две грыжи и 2 протрузии в пояснице. На данный момент спустя месяцев 9 конкретное улучшение, работаю, делаю ремонт, стараюсь меньше сидеть и лежать. С каждым днем все лучше и лучше становиться, но медленно. Если сильно устану и заноет спина, пью нимесулид таблетку одну или две. Как то так.


У меня была грыжа 1.6см. Год назад, показало ее мрт. Сейчас сделали кт и на нем грыжи нет. Думаю может мрт еще сделать


----------

